# Hiya!!!



## Savanna (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello everyone, just joined today and i like it aleady! woot!(yea i say that alot :roll: )  ive always had a great intrest in horses and all other animals ever since i was 2 and being stuck to the tv watching my hero steve irwin, may his soul rest in peace. Life on my little farm has always been great, im currently keeping my old pony Sassy and may be taking in a youngster within the next year! yay! over the summer ill be helping out my neighbor who currently has 4 babies coming soon, one mare was due about two-three weeks ago, keepin my fingers crossed she foals soon or there maybe a problem  well yea, i tend to talk alot lol so i'll stop typing now and click the button 8)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Savanna and Welcome!


----------



## *SaddleRack* (Apr 26, 2007)

*waves* hello...i'm new too!!!!

This place is cool!!!!

xx*SR*xx


----------



## Savanna (Apr 26, 2007)

*waves back* that it is! =D woot!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello Savanna,

Really hope that mare foals soon.all keep my fingers crossed as well.


----------



## Savanna (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi! 
i know me too, this is very nerve racking!! ( :shock: )


----------

